# Renting an apartment in Greece



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is there a popular place (website) where people advertise their apartments for long term rental in Greece?

Thanks,
bob.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob2 said:


> Is there a popular place (website) where people advertise their apartments for long term rental in Greece?
> 
> Thanks,
> bob.


Hi Bob,you can look at Expat Forum-property to rent adds,or there is a popular paper,Chrisi Efcaria which has loads but you need to read Greek,there are lots to rent on various web sights,choose the area you want or nearest town and take your pick,I have tried to ask before where people found their rental from because I will want to rent part of my house in the countryside in 2014 but they just say,look at web sites,where are you wanting to go?,I can help you if you are looking for Athens which is where I am.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.
To be honest I am just interested in somewhere with year round sunshine. I suppose the closest I could get to that would be Crete. Somewhere I could perhaps visit for a few months during the colder months here in the UK.
Bob.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob2 said:


> Hi.
> To be honest I am just interested in somewhere with year round sunshine. I suppose the closest I could get to that would be Crete. Somewhere I could perhaps visit for a few months during the colder months here in the UK.
> Bob.


Crete or Cyprus have easier winters but however do still have winter,lots of british always ran off to spain I think.Of course winter in greece is only difficult in maybe jan,feb,march.We often swim in a lake near our cottage in november,a bit chilly but loads better than uk,lots more sunshine here.Someone retired in UK would really benefit from having a bolt hole to run to so as to enjoy some outdoor pursuits, see some open sunny days..etc..


----------

